
Amazon’s prepackaged meal kits on sale for select Amazon Fresh customers - lawrenceyan
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/18/15988408/amazon-prepackaged-meal-kits-on-sale-fresh-prime-blue-apron
======
partingshots
If I have Prime, do I automatically have access to Amazon Fresh, or is Fresh a
completely separate subscription service?

~~~
findjashua
it's a separate service, but available at a discounted price for prime
subscribers.

~~~
gumby
Yes the branding is very confusing: I have a choice of Fresh, Prime Now,
Pantry, Prime...and I never know which one is right to use.

